# How much snow?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well how much snow did everyone end up getting? Storm is winding down now. Around Richfield we didn’t get much of anything in the valleys just a skiff today. Got a decent amount in the mountains though it seems.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

6-8" the entire week. Only a small portion of what was originally forecast but the winds were epic. Plus, it was a wet snow and we desperately needed the moisture.

Mountains got hammered. Looks like almost 3' added to depth at most gauges since the 24th.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

An inch at our place in Utah County. We don’t get much on the west side.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Storm total in the Layton area maybe 12". Northern mountains got hammered. 3-4 feet.
That is really going to help the deer herd.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Had about 16 inches of new snow in the driveway Thursday morning in Cache valley, and added about 3 or 4 inches since then. I took my snowmobile from Logan Canyon to Blacksmith this morning looking for lion tracks, top elevation right around 6,500 ft. I was breaking trail a lot of the way and had snow coming over top of the windshield. I had to ride standing up to keep from getting a face full of snow. Only the tops of the Forest service road markers were visible above the snow.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I got about 18" at my house in a 24 hour period.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Only 3", North Ut County.




-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

16” - 18” in the Plain City area.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

18" in Tooele


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Overnight 7" in Springville. 10" total for the storm. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Didn't see a drop of snow. Sunny and 70 in Hawaii. (That's what my Son told me)


----------

